# 3 من أسرار البرنامج بريمافيرا ( لماذا يحدث العوم السالب )



## باسم منلا (29 مارس 2008)

من الأسرار أيضا أقدم لكم السؤال التالي :
لماذا يظهر العوم السالب في البرنامج primavera
الجواب :
يظهر العوم السالب بسبب وضع تاريخ انتهاء محدد للمشروع في الحقل project must finish by ضمن صندوق الحوار project overview و أثناء عملية التحديث إذا تجاوز تاريخ انتهاء المشروع تاريخ الإنتهاء الإفتراضي يصبح العوم للنشاطات الحرجة أقل من الصفر و قد تدخل نشاطات أخرى لتصبح حرجة أو ذات عوم أقل من الصفر .
و قد يظهر العوم السالب في حالات أخرى عند استخدام القيود .
نعم هذا هو الجواب و لكنه ناقص أي ينقصنا الفهم البرمجي و الرياضي لهذه العملية :
يحسب البرنامج العوم الكلي من خلال الفارق بين التواريخ المتأخرة و المبكرة للنشاطات .
و يمكننا اختيار طريقة الحساب في صندوق الحوار schedule / level calculatin options
و لفتحه نفذ الأمر tools , schedule ثم انقر الزر options
حيث يمكننا اختيار حساب العوم على أساس الفارق بين تواريخ البدء او الإنتهاء أو الأقل بينهما.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
سنناقش طريقة تواريخ الأنتهاء finish float :
إذا كان التاريخ late finish بعد التاريخ early finish يكون لدينا عوم كلي total float موجب.
إذا كان التاريخ late finish يساوي التاريخ early finish يكون لدينا عوم كلي total float صفر.
إذا كان التاريخ late finish قبل التاريخ early finish يكون لدينا عوم كلي total float سالب.

و لكن متى يكون التاريخ late finish قبل التاريخ early finish و كيف يحدث ذلك ؟
و هذا الأمر يقودنا إلى سؤال آخر و هو كيف يحسب البرنامج بريمافيرا التاريخ late finish ؟
الجواب :
عندما يحسب البرنامج البرنامج التواريخ المبكرة early dates يبدأ من تاريخ بدء المشروع و يستخدم العلاقات و المدد و القيود حتى الوصول إلى آخر تاريخ و دعنا نسميه تاريخ الإنتهاء المحسوب calculated finish date .
و لحساب التواريخ المتأخرة late dates (و هنا المهم ):
---------------------------------------------------------
أولا : يحذف البرنامج كل العلاقات بين النشاطات ( وهميا أو برمجيا فقط ).
ثانيا : يؤخرها جميعا بحيث تنتهي كلها في التاريخ calculated finish date .
ثالثا : يقوم بعكس العلاقات فيما بينها .
مثال : إذا كان لدينا نشاطين 10 , 20 مع علاقة finish to start من النشاط 10 إلى النشاط 20.
يقوم البرنامج بعكس العلاقة لتصبح علاقة finish to start و لكن من النشاط 20 إلى النشاط 10.
و هكذا بالنسبة لكل أنواع العلاقات و لكل النشاطات.
رابعا : يعيد البرنامج حساب الجدولة أي أن الجدولة هذه المرة تبدأ من التاريخ 
calculated finish date بدلا من تاريخ بدء المشروع و مع استخدام علاقات معكوسة و نفس مدد النشاطات لنحصل بذلك على التواريخ المتأخرة.

الخلاصة : عندما نضع تاريخ في الحقل project must finish by
يعيد البرنامج حساب الجدولة من التاريخ project must finish by بدلا من التاريخ calculated finish date .
هل تخيلت الأمر .
عند إجراء عملية تحديث للبرنامج و تأخر بعض النشاطات الحرجة مما يجعل التاريخ
calculated finish date يقع بعد التاريخ project must finish by .
و بالتالي ستصبح التواريخ late dates أبكر من التواريخ early dates .
مما يؤدي إلى العوم السالب .
للتأكد من هذه العملية كل ما عليك فعله هو حذف التاريخ project must finish by لجعل عملية الحساب التراجعية تبدأ من التاريخ calculated finish date .
أحضر ورقة و قلم و ادرس الموضوع إذا لزم الأمر .
و السلام عليكم


----------



## باسم منلا (29 مارس 2008)

قبل انسى :
بالنسبة للعوم الحر free float يحسب البرنامج هذا العوم من خلال الفارق الزمني بين تاريخ انتهاء النشاط و تاريخ بدء النشاط اللاحق المرتبط به .
أي لا علاقة له على الإطلاق بتاريخ انتهاء المشروع أو بالتواريخ المتأخرة late dates .
إذا كان الفارق أكبر من الصفر يضع البرنامج القيمة كما هي .
إذا كان الفارق يساوي أو أقل من الصفر يضع البرنامج القيمة صفر .
و لذلك فإن العوم الحر free float لا يمكن أبدا أن يكون سالب .
تفيدنا معرفة طريقة حساب العوم في التخلص من العوم السالب إذا أردنا ذلك .


----------



## ام نورا (29 مارس 2008)

رائع
 مشاركات اكثر من قيمة استاذ باسم 
واسرار ثمينة جدا 
 حبذا لو يتم جمعها ضمن سلسلة وتثبيتها في موضوع واحد


----------



## Amin Sorour (30 مارس 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> رائع
> مشاركات اكثر من قيمة استاذ باسم
> واسرار ثمينة جدا
> حبذا لو يتم جمعها ضمن سلسلة وتثبيتها في موضوع واحد



اضم صوتي لصوت ام نورا

اسرار اكثر من رائعه و مشاركات اكثر من قيمه


----------



## احمدحسنعبدالتوابحس (22 أبريل 2009)

*مشكله مجنناني بجد*

اخي المهندس باسم
عندي مشكله في البريمافيرا 3
عند ادراج انشطه وليكن مثلا 3 انشطه
واعطائهم 
duration
يعطيهم البرنامج اوتوماتيك 
late =early
سواء بدايه اونهايه 
وطبعا يصبح 
total float =0
ولايمكنني تغيير 
late start 
كلما قمت بتغييره وقمت بعمل scudale
يرجع تاني total floot يساوي صفر
مع العلم عملت علاقات بجميع انواعها
وقمت بتقليل او زياده lag
بدون فائده 
كذلك قمت بعمل تخصيص موارد للانشطه 
وجعل كل ذلك في calander 
واحده 
اعمل ايه انا بجد اتجننت 
ارجو الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر
اخوكم
احمد


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (22 أبريل 2009)

Mr. Ahmad Hassan
Your problem may be because of something in the CONSTRAIN window in F7 try to revise it I think you chosed a zero free float option + you have a very small project that all of its activities are critical

may be


----------



## Elassal1 (22 أبريل 2009)

*Negative total float*

اضافة لما قاله الاخ باسم:
ما اضفته يندرج تحت بند الconstraint حيث انك بوضع الproject must finish by تكون وضعت constraint و لكن خارجية و هي نفس النتيجة التي ستحصل عليها لو اضفت constraint لاي نشاط في نص الجدول الزمني و لم تضع نهاية للمشروع ثل السابق ستجد ان هناك negative tota float علي نص المشروع في المسار الذي به الconstarint و لا يوجد في باقي المسارات


----------



## احمدحسنعبدالتوابحس (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا استاذ عبدالقادر علي اهتمامك بالرد
ولقد راجعت constrain
لكل نشاط انا مش عامل فيه حاجه خالص
اما بالنسبه للبريمافيرا وعدد الانشطه ماهو اقل عدد من الانشطه حتي اختبر المشروع بصوره جيده ولايعطيني انه 
critical
لاني مازلت في نفس المشكله الانشطه لا تقبل زمن بدايه متاخر وكلما اعمل جدوله ترجع للوضع الافنراضي
الازمنه المتقدمه تساوي الازمنه المتاخره وبالتالي 
float=0
مع العلم اني وضعت موارد والحقتها بالنشطه وادخلت 
cost codes 
ارجو المناقشه والرد وارجو ان يتسع صدركم وصدر الجميع لي
اخوكم 
احمد


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 أبريل 2009)

Dear/Ahmad
Tell me how many activities in your project and how many activities are critical


----------



## احمدحسنعبدالتوابحس (24 أبريل 2009)

المشروع كمثال 
به 2 موارد
10 انشطه
2 اجنده مواعيد
activity id
cost account
بعد ادخال الانشطه وادخال الموارد والحاقها بالانشطه
قبل الربط هناك نشاطان فقط critical 
والباقي عادي
الازمنه 
10 ايام وبعض الانشطه 5 ايام
لكن حتي الانشطه اللي مش حرجه اذا فكرت في تغيير late start وذلك لتغيير total float
وعملت schudule ترجع total float اللي هو اختاره وهو 5 مثلا
عملت ربط بين الانشطه
fs
وال
lag بقيم مختلفه
جميع الانشطه اصبحت حرجه سبحان الله
اعدل في duration
اعدل في lag
برضه الانشطه حرجه
لو انا حسبتها منطقيا مش هتبقي حرجه ليه هو مصمم بعد عمل 
scudule
انها تكون حرجه
وشكرا بجد علي اهتمامك


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا: من المهم ان تعرف يا اخى الفاضل ان late dates لا يمكن التدخل من طرفك لحسابها بمعنى ان البرنامج يقوم بحساب التواريخ المكبرة early dates عندما يقوم بعمل forward calculation ويقوم بحساب late dates بداية من تاريخ نهاية المشروع المحسوب فى المرة الاولى بطريقة backward calculations مستخدما نوع العلاقة بين النشاطين والمدة الزمنية والlag يعنى هذا الاخير يمكن استخدامه فقط فى جعل الانشطة semicritical يعنى اذا اضفت lag موجب لنشاط فده معناه انك بتدفعه انه يكون حرج وليس العكس

ثانيا: اعذرنى اذا نصحتك بقراءة الاساس النظرى لطريقة المسار الحرج لانه من الواضح انك دخلت على البريمافيرا مباشرة بدون دراسة نظرية.

ثالثا: من الواضح ان البرنامج بتاعك فيه نشاطين بس حرجين والباقى عليهم float موجب وطبيعى انك لما تضيف lag انه الانشطة تتجه لان تكون حرجة

رابعا: اتمنى انى اكون قربت معاك للحل

والله الموفق


----------



## maher-mohamed (27 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم
ارجو توضيح الطريقه النظريه فى كيفيه تعامل البرنامج مع تغيير التقويم لنشاط او اكثر وانا فى منتصف المشروع وتاثير ذلك على الحسابات والطريقه السليمه للتطبيق
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## 1qaz (10 يونيو 2009)

جزالك الله الف خي علي المشاركات القيمة من كل الاعضاء


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بكم اخواني على هذا الحوار الشيق وبالفعل لا يمكن استخدام البريمافيرا إلا بمعرفة الأسس النظرية لطرق حساب الاحتياطي الزمني بين النشاطات ومعرفة ماهية العلاقات بينها وتأثير الموارد عليها وما إلى ذلك
أنا ناديت منذ زمن بالمنتدى من اجل تخصيص مبوب لكل نقاشات وأسئلة برنامج البريمافيرا وبحيث يسهل عليها البحث عن المادة التي تخص هذا البرنامج


----------



## هديل كريم (5 يوليو 2009)

ما شاء الله على الاخوه وعلى همتهم في الشرح ادعو لكم بالرزق في الدنيا والاخره على الفائده التي تقدموها للجميع


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود مشكور أخ باسم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## halabedo (5 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

